# What scorpion has the fattest tail ever?



## achuchis (Apr 12, 2010)

Im trying to find a scorpion which has a thick/fat tail. i've seen one on the discovery channel but did'nt notice the name.. please help.. and if possible, please include a link to the image.. thank you guys...


----------



## Sinistersoljer (Apr 12, 2010)

It was probally a death stalker they are discussed commonly on discovery and nat geo


----------



## Aztek (Apr 12, 2010)

Androctonus australis hector


----------



## achuchis (Apr 12, 2010)

Uhm I think it's not the one im looking for.. but thank you Sinistersoljer.. the one i saw was black and has this really fat tail.. the tail looks like a set of marbles glued together.. ^_^


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 13, 2010)

achuchis said:


> Uhm I think it's not the one im looking for.. but thank you Sinistersoljer.. the one i saw was black and has this really fat tail.. the tail looks like a set of marbles glued together.. ^_^


A bicolor???? I don't keep or know Androctonus. Androctonus is however the most likely genus.


----------



## achuchis (Apr 13, 2010)

thank you for the info Aztek... but the hunt is still on.. ^_^


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 13, 2010)

This little guy has a huge tail.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UgJDQbtmZxc/SkCghcEhJvI/AAAAAAAAANk/Mo6lYo4AYVs/s400/IMG_0110.JPG


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 13, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> This little guy has a huge tail.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UgJDQbtmZxc/SkCghcEhJvI/AAAAAAAAANk/Mo6lYo4AYVs/s400/IMG_0110.JPG



Orthochirus genus does have a huge tail, at least when compared to there small body. But it's not dangerous enough for the discovery channel. 

John


----------



## Aztek (Apr 13, 2010)

achuchis said:


> thank you for the info Aztek... but the hunt is still on.. ^_^


If it was black then it was probably an Androctonus Bicolor.

This is mine.






Or Androctonus Mauritanicus


----------



## Aztek (Apr 13, 2010)

AzJohn said:


> Orthochirus genus does have a huge tail, at least when compared to there small body. But it's not dangerous for the discovery channel.
> 
> John


Yes I was also going to suggest Orthochirus sp.

They have a thick tail relative to their body size.


Or maybe even Parabuthus Transvaliicus

But that one is more purple then jet black.


----------



## achuchis (Apr 13, 2010)

wow Aztek.. i really like your Androctonus Mauritanicus... how long is it? i think i'll buy this first.. lol.. thanks a lot Sir.... By the way what is the name of the scorp that H. Laoticus posted? gonna get that one too LOL...


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 13, 2010)

biggest one i've ever seen was what aztek suggested: androctonus australis (male). absolutely massive.


----------



## GiX (Apr 13, 2010)

Aztek said:


> Androctonus australis hector


NO.

Androctonus australis Tunisia have fattest tail in all scorpions world.


----------



## Sarcastro (Apr 13, 2010)

if the one you seen was all black than I would have to agree with Aztek and say A.bicolor,But GiX is correct A.australis Tunisia has the fattest tail


----------



## jakzilla (Apr 13, 2010)

If it was jet black I'd have to say it was most likely Androctonus mauritanicus.


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 13, 2010)

Aztek said:


> If it was black then it was probably an Androctonus Bicolor.
> 
> This is mine.


sorry not really related to the topic now but r u sure it's bicolor?
it doesn't look like 'real' bicolor. i'd say crassicauda. and definitely immature one.
i cant be 100% right for sure though. 

but nice scorpions btw.


and yeah the fattest tail should be a.australis tunisia .i've never seen one in person but i do remember i've seen "Quiz"(now he seems like out of this hobby though..) has compared both mauritanicus and australis tunisia.
australis tunisia WON.


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Apr 13, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> This little guy has a huge tail.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UgJDQbtmZxc/SkCghcEhJvI/AAAAAAAAANk/Mo6lYo4AYVs/s400/IMG_0110.JPG


Hey that's my O.Innesi LOL!



Koh_ said:


> sorry not really related to the topic now but r u sure it's bicolor?
> it doesn't look like 'real' bicolor. i'd say crassicauda. and definitely immature one.
> i cant be 100% right for sure though.
> 
> ...


I thought it's strange when i look at the metasoma because it lack of characteristic of a A.Bicolor  
I agreed with u, it looks like a Crassicauda instead  

And, Androctonus Australis Tunisia have the thickest tail





Picture from puhito


----------



## Selket (Apr 13, 2010)

achuchis said:


> wow Aztek.. i really like your Androctonus Mauritanicus... how long is it? i think i'll buy this first.. lol.. thanks a lot Sir.... By the way what is the name of the scorp that H. Laoticus posted? gonna get that one too LOL...


Just be careful the androctonus genus is hot, as in medically significant.


----------



## jakzilla (Apr 13, 2010)

RyoKenzaki said:


> And, Androctonus Australis Tunisia have the thickest tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That specimen is so ridiculously badass I'm not even sure what to do. Awesome. Just awesome. Androctonus is by far my favorite genus aesthetically speaking. I have 5 A. mauritanicus on their way to me for a communal set up - i'll post some pics in due course.


----------



## Aztek (Apr 13, 2010)

GiX said:


> NO.
> 
> Androctonus australis Tunisia have fattest tail in all scorpions world.


I always thought those two where the same ones. but yeah I meant that one.


----------



## Aztek (Apr 13, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> sorry not really related to the topic now but r u sure it's bicolor?
> it doesn't look like 'real' bicolor. i'd say crassicauda. and definitely immature one.
> i cant be 100% right for sure though.
> 
> ...


It was sold as a Bicolor.
I too think it's immature.

I asked for it to be I.D'd here on this site and the majority said it was a A.bicolor.




But it's hard to tell.


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 13, 2010)

Aztek said:


> It was sold as a Bicolor.
> I too think it's immature.
> 
> I asked for it to be I.D'd here on this site and the majority said it was a A.bicolor.
> ...



i can't say it's 100%  crassicauda but im actually pretty sure it's not a bicolor.
i hope someone like  Michiel will help you.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 13, 2010)

GiX said:


> NO.
> 
> Androctonus australis Tunisia have fattest tail in all scorpions world.


Agreed!!! The A.Australis from Tunisia has the fattest and thickest tail of all the Androctonus sp.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 13, 2010)

jakzilla said:


> That specimen is so ridiculously badass I'm not even sure what to do. Awesome. Just awesome. Androctonus is by far my favorite genus aesthetically speaking. I have 5 A. mauritanicus on their way to me for a communal set up - i'll post some pics in due course.


Yep, that scorpion is built like a desert tank!!!


----------



## Michiel (Apr 14, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> i can't say it's 100%  crassicauda but im actually pretty sure it's not a bicolor.
> i hope someone like  Michiel will help you.


Michiel to the rescue  Sorry for that.
I think that is A.bicolor, because the manus is too slender for A.crassicauda, the carinae on the metasomal segments does not match A.crassicauda and the specimen has reddish fingers, which indicates A.bicolor. First two reasons are more important btw. 

A.australis specimens from Tunisia seem to have the thickest tail. In common names Fat tails are Androctonus and thick tails are Parabuthus. But, as is probably, known, I do not advocate the use of common names.


----------



## lester (Apr 14, 2010)

how about the Parabuthus Transvaalicus

it might not have the thickest tail but it still fat lol...


----------



## Bigboy (Apr 14, 2010)

Based on body size I'd go with _Orthochirus_ as well but yea, if you saw it on discovery it was more than likely some _Parabuthus sp_ or _Androctonus sp._


----------



## Bazzgazm (Apr 14, 2010)

There was one that has a big, armored tail. with a very fat last segment? i am not great with scorpion names .. pretty new but i remember seeing that.. and i know it was on a post here.. maybe that's what he's talking about?


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Apr 14, 2010)

I want a Androctonus Bicolor but cant find many places that have them.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 14, 2010)

lester said:


> how about the Parabuthus Transvaalicus
> 
> it might not have the thickest tail but it still fat lol...




That is one dope trans man.


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Apr 14, 2010)

Bazzgazm said:


> There was one that has a big, armored tail. with a very fat last segment? i am not great with scorpion names .. pretty new but i remember seeing that.. and i know it was on a post here.. maybe that's what he's talking about?


Apistobuthus pterygocercus?


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Apr 14, 2010)

RyoKenzaki said:


> Hey that's my O.Innesi LOL!
> 
> 
> I thought it's strange when i look at the metasoma because it lack of characteristic of a A.Bicolor
> ...


that is one neat bug!!!  wow!  I bet that's hot isn't it?


----------



## MiGZ (Apr 15, 2010)

i agree with GiX and RyoKenzaki, ooh i want some A.A. Tunisia


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Apr 15, 2010)

A.Australis tunisia is nice, but a A.Australis tunisia Hector morph like the one in the picture i posted is the best looking creature in the entire universe!!!!


----------



## lester (Apr 17, 2010)

RyoKenzaki said:


> A.Australis tunisia is nice, but a A.Australis tunisia Hector morph like the one in the picture i posted is the best looking creature in the entire universe!!!!




hi ryo ... i got a feeling u fell in love with the A.Australis tunisia Hector morph recently .......... going for big tail now ????


----------



## MiGZ (Apr 18, 2010)

A male Androctonus Australis Tunisia Hector is the kick ass Mr.Olympia of the Scorpion World for me


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 18, 2010)

MiGZ said:


> A male Androctonus Australis Tunisia Hector is the kick ass Mr.Olympia of the Scorpion World for me


Haha...."Mr.Olympia"
:evil::evil:


----------

